#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  новая книга издательства Эксмо на сайте geshe.ru

## Сергей Хос

Издательство Эксмо, известное своим безобразным отношением к книгоиздательству, выпустило перевод книги бесед Далай-ламы "All You Ever Wanted to Know from His Holiness the Dalai Lama on Hapiness, Life, Living and Much More" под названием "Все, что вы хотели спросить у Далай-ламы".
Ознакомиться с сим шедевром переводческого мастерства можно по адресу
http://geshe.ru/books/HHDLXIV/DL_All.pdf

Впрочем, читать сей опус имеет смысл лишь тем, кто захотел бы написать на него подробную рецензию. Для прочих же достаточно будет ознакомиться с подборкой самых выразительных перлов, извлеченных из этой кучи при беглом ее просмотре:

Буддистское понятие космоса подразумевает абсолютное отсутствие преград, формы.

Понятия индийской философии глубоко философичны.

этот стол, будучи  свободным от слона, — это нечто, что мы не можем воспринять положительно.

Здесь есть первоисточник, начало Будды. Когда первоисточника нет, ничего не может быть произведено, но основание присутствует. Мудрость  — глубокая самадхи, или концентрация, возможна, так как существует стремление.

Не существует сплошной вещи, или «я», которое может чувствовать это состояние отсутствия мысли; хотя мы достигаем универсального знания, концептуальной мысли нет.

Среди этих 253 правил некоторые могут быть нарушены только в зависимости от бхикшунис.

во время практики бодхичитта я выполняю шесть парамитас

ежедневная практика развития бодхичитта основана на каруне и метри

как объясняется в первой строфе муламадхьямикарики  — основной мудрости среднего пути Нагарьюны (выдающийся философ и алхимик Древней Индии)

последователи читтаматринс

Сущность современного восприятия сознания — интернализация — то, что в нем есть нечто, что вызывает страдания, но также может избавить от страданий. Следовательно, страдание не возникает извне. Не существует духов, привидений, звезд, и т.д.

Система индуизма включает пять страстей, а у буддистов есть авидья, цепляющиеся привязанности. Так, это все находится внутри, и это во многом — представление о современной психологической идее о сознании. Думаю, они ошибались, путая историю с опровержением.

все буддисты признают третью из так называемых четырех печатей буддизма, согласно которой все явления пусты и бескорыстны.

йогачаринс, также называемая читтаматринс, или школа единого сознания

Очевидно, что переводчик не только не в теме, но даже не утрудил себя хотя бы поверхностным ознакомлением с тем, что переводил.
Надеюсь, что люди, занимающиеся распространением буддийской литературы сделают для себя соответствующие выводы.

Странно, что администраторы сайта *geshe.ru* выложили это позорище на всеобщее обозрение.
Хочется сказать им: "Ребята, вы бы хоть просматривали, что публикуете на своем ресурсе".

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (16.09.2013), Dechen Norzang (16.11.2012), Eugeny (13.11.2012), Ittosai (14.11.2012), Kit (13.11.2012), Liza Lyolina (16.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (12.11.2012), Pema Sonam (13.11.2012), SlavaR (13.11.2012), Vidyadhara (12.11.2012), Vladiimir (13.11.2012), Zom (13.11.2012), Буль (12.11.2012), Вова Л. (12.11.2012), Джигме (17.11.2012), До (13.11.2012), Дондог (01.08.2016), Дхармананда (12.11.2012), Егор Т (13.11.2012), Иван Денисов (12.11.2012), Леонид Ш (13.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.11.2012), Ондрий (12.11.2012), Пема Ванчук (10.04.2017), Пема Дролкар (13.11.2012), Топпер- (13.11.2012), Фил (13.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2012), Чиффа (16.11.2012)

----------


## Buural

Спасибо, посмеялся)))

Однако, книгу жаль  :Frown:

----------

Иван Денисов (12.11.2012), Сергей Хос (12.11.2012)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Не существует духов, привидений, звезд, и т.д.


Что же это у вас, чего ни хватишься, ничего нет! (с)  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Издательство Эксмо, известное своим безобразным отношением к книгоиздательству, выпустило перевод книги бесед Далай-ламы "All You Ever Wanted to Know from His Holiness the Dalai Lama on Hapiness, Life, Living and Much More" под названием "Все, что вы хотели спросить у Далай-ламы".
> Ознакомиться с сим шедевром переводческого мастерства можно по адресу
> http://geshe.ru/books/HHDLXIV/DL_All.pdf
> 
> Впрочем, читать сей опус имеет смысл лишь тем, кто захотел бы написать на него подробную рецензию. Для прочих же достаточно будет ознакомиться с подборкой самых выразительных перлов, извлеченных из этой кучи при беглом ее просмотре:
> 
> Буддистское понятие космоса подразумевает абсолютное отсутствие преград, формы.
> 
> Понятия индийской философии глубоко философичны.
> ...


А потому что никто другой квалифицированный переводчик не займется этим ресурсом. Сорри уж.

----------


## Нико

> Система индуизма включает пять страстей, а у буддистов есть авидья, цепляющиеся привязанности.


Это что за зверь такой?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это что за зверь такой?


Да просто прогнали через автопереводчик и подредактировали чутка, видно же. ))))
Например, в первой цитате космос - это, очевидно, space, пространство. Типичная ошибка автоперевода.
Или бхикшунис. Ясно, что не человек переводил. Человек так написать просто не сможет.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Послужной список переводчика Позгоревой А.:



> ОБРАЗОВАНИЕ:
> 
> 2001-2006 - учеба в МГУ им. М.В. Ломоносова, филологический факультет, отделение современных западноевропейских языков и литератур. Специализация – английское языкознание, красный диплом
> 2007-2008 – грант Госдепартамента США в области прикладной лингвистики в университете Калифорнии Лос Анжелес (исследование и учеба).
> 2006 - Углубленный курс английского языка в Международном лингвистическом центре Language Project в г. Бристоль, Великобритания.
> 
> 
> ОПЫТ РАБОТЫ:
> 
> ...


 :EEK!:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (12.11.2012), Vladiimir (13.11.2012), Дондог (01.08.2016), Сергей Хос (12.11.2012), Фил (13.11.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Перевод отличный. Убивает лень и мотивирует на совершенствование собственного английского! А то мол все времени нет, времени нет...  :Smilie:

----------

Lion Miller (13.11.2012), Буль (13.11.2012), Джнянаваджра (14.11.2012), Дондог (01.08.2016), Дордже (13.11.2012), Сергей Хос (13.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Послужной список переводчика Позгоревой А.:


Дыханье сперло!

----------

Pedma Kalzang (12.11.2012), Пема Дролкар (13.11.2012)

----------


## Georgiy

> Странно, что администраторы сайта *geshe.ru* выложили это позорище на всеобщее обозрение.
> Хочется сказать им: "Ребята, вы бы хоть просматривали, что публикуете на своем ресурсе".


Почему же не сказать?




> Все пожелания направляйте на электронную почту модераторов  сайта на странице "Буддийские центры". Там же можно написать в любой из буддийских центров.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Почему же не сказать?


Да я думаю, их люди здесь тоже присутствуют, на форуме, небось, обратят внимание.

----------


## До

Фацепальмс.

----------

Дондог (01.08.2016), Дордже (13.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Буддистское понятие космоса подразумевает абсолютное отсутствие преград, формы.
> 
> Понятия индийской философии глубоко философичны.
> 
> этот стол, будучи  свободным от слона, — это нечто, что мы не можем воспринять положительно.
> 
> Здесь есть первоисточник, начало Будды. Когда первоисточника нет, ничего не может быть произведено, но основание присутствует. Мудрость  — глубокая самадхи, или концентрация, возможна, так как существует стремление.
> 
> Не существует сплошной вещи, или «я», которое может чувствовать это состояние отсутствия мысли; хотя мы достигаем универсального знания, концептуальной мысли нет.


Как говориться: "Надо понимать всю глубину наших глубин". Любители будут брать



> как объясняется в первой строфе муламадхьямикарики  — основной мудрости среднего пути Нагарьюны (выдающийся философ и алхимик Древней Индии)


Я так и подозревал, что он где-то в чуланчике первачок то гнал. Ибо иной он так наворачивал, что без стакана и не придумаешь

----------

Eugeny (13.11.2012), Буль (13.11.2012), Дондог (01.08.2016), Дордже (13.11.2012), Леонид Ш (13.11.2012), Чиффа (16.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> йогачаринс, также называемая читтаматринс


Это же факультет Хогвардс  :Smilie:

----------

Eugeny (13.11.2012), Zom (13.11.2012), Сергей Хос (13.11.2012), Топпер- (13.11.2012), Фил (13.11.2012), Чиффа (16.11.2012)

----------


## Georgiy

> Я так и подозревал, что он где-то в чуланчике первачок то гнал. Ибо иной он так наворачивал, что без стакана и не придумаешь


Во, куркуленция-то,а! И тут усчипнуть хоть за что-нибудь надо. Топпер, у вас борзо сильная негативная привязанность к своему собственному прошлому.  :Smilie:  Это не личный выпад, а констатация факта.  :Smilie:

----------

Дифо (17.11.2012), Дондог (01.08.2016)

----------


## Топпер

> Во, куркуленция-то,а! И тут усчипнуть хоть за что-нибудь надо. Топпер, у вас борзо сильная негативная привязанность к своему собственному прошлому.  Это не личный выпад, а констатация факта.


Это у вас негативный фильтр по отношению ко мне. Настолько негативный, что во-первых пытаетесь какие-то нелепые гипотезы ко мне привязать про негативные привязанности к прошлому, а во-вторых не видите простого, человеческого юмора, который был в моём сообщении  :Smilie:

----------

Eugeny (13.11.2012), Фил (13.11.2012)

----------


## Georgiy

Кстати, о юморе. Я так и не встретил человека, который бы мне объяснил, зачем под крышами тхеравадинских храмов висят колокольчики, в которые "звонит" ветер. Относительно большие колокола на земле, в которые звонят все желающие, - понятно, подношение монастырю. Но маленькие-то зачем под крышей?

----------

Дондог (01.08.2016)

----------


## Клим Самгин

Перевод плохой, но!
Не совсем понятен выпад в сторону сайта, а не издательства :-)
Возьмите и сделайте корректировку текста, бесплатно, на волонтерских началах.

Это все равно, что прийти в библиотеку, взять там газету "Все для вас", и начать приставать к библиотекарю
- Вот тут в газете цемент продают, мне пожалуйста 10 мешков на 8 этаж сделайте!

----------

Дондог (01.08.2016)

----------


## Топпер

> Перевод плохой, но!
> Не совсем понятен выпад в сторону сайта, а не издательства :-)
> Возьмите и сделайте корректировку текста, бесплатно, на волонтерских началах.


А потом правообладатель её продаст?

----------

Дондог (01.08.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Перевод плохой, но!
> Не совсем понятен выпад в сторону сайта, а не издательства :-)
> Возьмите и сделайте корректировку текста, бесплатно, на волонтерских началах.
> 
> Это все равно, что прийти в библиотеку, взять там газету "Все для вас", и начать приставать к библиотекарю
> - Вот тут в газете цемент продают, мне пожалуйста 10 мешков на 8 этаж сделайте!


А что сайт не должен следить за своим добрым именем? И те, кто его ведут - настолько небрежные буддисты, что пропускают такое?

Сергей Хос, напишите на сайт, пожалуйста - все то же самое, что написали здесь. Вы хороший переводчик, Вас послушают. Ну не дело же ничего не предпринять - пусть знают, что они через свой сайт творят. Ну нельзя так подавать Его Святейшество, столько же новичков будут втащены в яму искаженной буддийской лексики. Я готова подписаться под обращением на сайт. Это так оставлять нельзя. Ради блага всех существ.

Клим, а почему переводчик дожен переводить бесплатно? Вы свою работу выполняете бесплатно?А кушать ему за переводами не надо? Или вы полагаете, что все это можно повесить на жену? Тем более, буддийские переводчики и так много что переводят просто так. А госпожа Позгорева А. так торопилась, видно, деньжат срубить, что поступила совершенно позорным для любого переводчика образом - прокатила перевод через автомат, даже не удосужившись его получше подправить. Надо написать и ей. Это же личный позор недобросовестного переводчика.

----------

Дондог (01.08.2016), Сергей Хос (13.11.2012), Топпер- (13.11.2012), Фил (13.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати, о юморе. Я так и не встретил человека, который бы мне объяснил, зачем под крышами тхеравадинских храмов висят колокольчики, в которые "звонит" ветер. Относительно большие колокола на земле, в которые звонят все желающие, - понятно, подношение монастырю. Но маленькие-то зачем под крышей?


Видимо китайское влияние. Иногда вешают музыку ветра.

----------

Georgiy (13.11.2012), Дондог (01.08.2016)

----------


## Wyrd

> этот стол, будучи  свободным от слона, — это нечто, что мы не можем воспринять положительно.

----------

Eugeny (13.11.2012), Pyro (13.11.2012), Zom (13.11.2012), Буль (13.11.2012), Джигме (17.11.2012), Дондог (01.08.2016), Дордже (13.11.2012), Топпер- (13.11.2012), Фил (13.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2012)

----------


## Фил

Пока читать сообщение твоё, моя обрезать орган мозг и топтать и топтать его, пока читать ваша сообщение ещё раз.

----------

Буль (13.11.2012), Джигме (17.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Перевод плохой, но!
> Не совсем понятен выпад в сторону сайта, а не издательства :-)
> Возьмите и сделайте корректировку текста, бесплатно, на волонтерских началах.


Да мне до этого сайта особого дела нет. Пусть сами следят за тем, чтобы не превращать свой ресурс в помойку.
Вообще, вся эта тема возникла потому, что из офиса Его Святейшества неким людям пришел запрос с просьбой оценить качество издания на предмет дальнейшего сотрудничества с данным издательством. Они со мной поделились своими изысканиями, а я выложил на форум преимущественно с целью предупредить тех, кто занимается распространением буддийской литературы.

Хотя, возможно, лучше было бы разместить этот пост в разделе "Буддийский юмор".

А корректировку (вероятно, вы имели в виду редактуру) данного, с позволения сказать, текста, сделать вовсе невозможно. Только новый перевод.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (13.11.2012), Pema Sonam (13.11.2012), Vladiimir (13.11.2012), Zom (13.11.2012), Буль (13.11.2012), Дондог (01.08.2016), Нико (14.11.2012), Пема Дролкар (13.11.2012), Топпер- (13.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2012), Чиффа (16.11.2012)

----------


## Нико

> А что сайт не должен следить за своим добрым именем? И те, кто его ведут - настолько небрежные буддисты, что пропускают такое?
> 
> Сергей Хос, напишите на сайт, пожалуйста - все то же самое, что написали здесь. Вы хороший переводчик, Вас послушают. Ну не дело же ничего не предпринять - пусть знают, что они через свой сайт творят. Ну нельзя так подавать Его Святейшество, столько же новичков будут втащены в яму искаженной буддийской лексики. Я готова подписаться под обращением на сайт. Это так оставлять нельзя. Ради блага всех существ.
> 
> Клим, а почему переводчик дожен переводить бесплатно? Вы свою работу выполняете бесплатно?А кушать ему за переводами не надо? Или вы полагаете, что все это можно повесить на жену? Тем более, буддийские переводчики и так много что переводят просто так. А госпожа Позгорева А. так торопилась, видно, деньжат срубить, что поступила совершенно позорным для любого переводчика образом - прокатила перевод через автомат, даже не удосужившись его получше подправить. Надо написать и ей. Это же личный позор недобросовестного переводчика.


Эх, просто данный сайт. Гореть мне в аду ))))))))))

----------


## Zom

> Этот стол, будучи свободным от слона, — это нечто, что мы не можем воспринять положительно.


Да, это мощь. Действительно "глубоко философично" -)

Представляю картину:
"Здравствуйте. К сожалению, я не могу воспринять ваш стол положительно, потому он свободен от слона"....

----------


## Топпер

> Да, это мощь. Действительно "глубоко философично" -)
> 
> Представляю картину:
> "Здравствуйте. К сожалению, я не могу воспринять ваш стол положительно, потому он свободен от слона"....




Кстати можно смеяться, но у меня на столе, на постоянной основе, стоит аж два слона. Видимо поэтому я воспринимаю свой стол глубоко положительно

----------

Ittosai (14.11.2012), Zom (13.11.2012), Владимир Баскаков (13.11.2012), Дондог (01.08.2016), Фил (13.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

Самое смешное, что у меня на столе тоже есть слон )))))!
Тока щас вспомнил ) Так что мой стол тоже можно воспринимать положительно ))

----------

Eugeny (13.11.2012), Ittosai (14.11.2012), Wyrd (14.11.2012), Джнянаваджра (14.11.2012), Дондог (01.08.2016), Пема Дролкар (13.11.2012), Топпер- (13.11.2012), Фил (14.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2012), Чиффа (16.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Да, не свободен от слона  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

Сразу вспоминается это видео

----------

Дордже (13.11.2012), Дхармананда (14.11.2012), Кузьмич (14.11.2012), Топпер- (13.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Самое смешное, что у меня на столе тоже есть слон )))))!


Это мамонт

----------

Alex (13.11.2012), Джнянаваджра (14.11.2012), Дондог (01.08.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2012)

----------


## Клим Самгин

> А что сайт не должен следить за своим добрым именем? И те, кто его ведут - настолько небрежные буддисты, что пропускают такое?


Нарушена элементарная логика.
Критика должна быть построена следующим образом
1 - критика издательства
2 - критика сайтов, которые разместили эту книгу

Почему то акцент сделан на 2 пункте, причем выбран случайный сайт, 
а между тем книга анонсирована на официальных ресурсах Далай Ламы

http://dalailama.ru/biography/books/...d-to-know.html
http://savetibet.ru/2011/03/29/all-y...know-book.html


Да хотя бы вот здесь было бы логичнее критику наводить ))) http://dharma.ru/details/3003





> Клим, а почему переводчик дожен переводить бесплатно? Вы свою работу выполняете бесплатно?А кушать ему за переводами не надо? Или вы полагаете, что все это можно повесить на жену? Тем более, буддийские переводчики и так много что переводят просто так.


Не знаю, я думал во имя Дхармы можно делать какие-то действия бесплатно.

----------


## Клим Самгин

> Да мне до этого сайта особого дела нет. Пусть сами следят за тем, чтобы не превращать свой ресурс в помойку.
> Вообще, вся эта тема возникла потому, что из офиса Его Святейшества неким людям пришел запрос с просьбой оценить качество издания на предмет дальнейшего сотрудничества с данным издательством.



Спасибо, смысл более менее прояснился - для оценки книги была приведена ссылка на файл pdf, чтобы форумчане могли сами оценить качество перевода.

----------


## До

> Нарушена элементарная логика.


Настоятельно рекомендую изучить учебник логики или хотя бы впервые прочитать.

----------

Дондог (01.08.2016), Клим Самгин (14.11.2012), Нико (14.11.2012), Фил (14.11.2012)

----------


## Нико

Ещё там такое есть:




> одноточечное™ медитации,





> Третье правило, прайма, относится к «пустоте, реализующей мудрость».


А также:



> Чей вклад в атеизм Вы считаете наиболее значимым?

----------

Дондог (01.08.2016), Фил (14.11.2012), Чиффа (16.11.2012)

----------


## Alex

Нда. Я был лучшего опиниона о левеле контемпорариальных российских транслейторз.

----------

Wyrd (14.11.2012), Дондог (01.08.2016), Сергей Хос (14.11.2012), Фил (14.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2012)

----------


## Нико

А вот эта цитата уже внушает большие опасени-я.


Другая буддистская школа мысли — мадхьямика, а в особенности Буддапалита (выдающийся индийский философ, буддийский монах) и Чандракирти (буддийский ученый-философ VII в. н. э., представитель школы мадьхямика — прасангика) утверждают, что даже тонкий уровень сознания, независимо от того, насколько он тонкий, не может рассматриваться как мое сознание. Следовательно, само сознание и является «я». Если сознание становится «я», как обладание, так и тот, кто обладает, сливаются в одно.

----------

Фил (14.11.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Я предлагаю вам проанализировать и сравнить 2)ТИ два внутренних отношения. По собственному ont,iry я обнаружил, что отсутствие уверенности в себе и незащищенность вызывают страхи, неудовлетворенность и депрессию.


Точно автопереводчик. Может, и мне начать работать по такому же принципу? "Лёгкие деньги"!?

----------

Дондог (01.08.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Точно автопереводчик. Может, и мне начать работать по такому же принципу? "Лёгкие деньги"!?


То, что выложено на геше.ру - это, похоже, еще и результат оптического распознавания текста.
Но сам текст - явный автоперевод.

----------

Дондог (01.08.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нда. Я был лучшего опиниона о левеле контемпорариальных российских транслейторз.


Просто они под такие тексты не заточены.
Хотя, там, кажется, возможно пополнение словаря. Так что если постараться ...

----------

Дондог (01.08.2016)

----------


## sergey

> Просто они под такие тексты не заточены.
> Хотя, там, кажется, возможно пополнение словаря. Так что если постараться ...


Alex вероятно имеет в виду не компьютерные программы, а живых существ - переводчиков.))




> Нарушена элементарная логика.
> Критика должна быть построена следующим образом
> 1 - критика издательства
> 2 - критика сайтов, которые разместили эту книгу


Клим Самгин, перечитайте первое сообщение в теме. Первые фразы:



> Издательство Эксмо, известное своим безобразным отношением к книгоиздательству, выпустило перевод книги бесед Далай-ламы "All You Ever Wanted to Know from His Holiness the Dalai Lama on Hapiness, Life, Living and Much More" под названием "Все, что вы хотели спросить у Далай-ламы".
> Ознакомиться с сим шедевром переводческого мастерства можно по адресу


Как вы и пишете
1)Критика издательства.

Самый последний абзац сообщения:



> Странно, что администраторы сайта geshe.ru выложили это позорище на всеобщее обозрение.
> Хочется сказать им: "Ребята, вы бы хоть просматривали, что публикуете на своем ресурсе".


2)Критика сайта, выложившего этот перевод. Насчет других сайтов, Сергей Хос ведь не обязан следить за всеми сайтами. 

Так что с логикой все в порядке , если по вашим же критериям.)

----------

Клим Самгин (14.11.2012), Сергей Хос (14.11.2012), Топпер- (15.11.2012), Фил (15.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Как говориться: "Надо понимать всю глубину наших глубин". Любители будут брать
> 
> Я так и подозревал, что он где-то в чуланчике первачок то гнал. Ибо иной он так наворачивал, что без стакана и не придумаешь


Так это факт, что Нагарджуна известен как алхимик. Даже когда о буддизме в Индии забыли, алхимические труды Нагарджуны пользовались большой популярностью.

----------

Дондог (01.08.2016), Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Так это факт, что Нагарджуна известен как алхимик. Даже когда о буддизме в Индии забыли, алхимические труды Нагарджуны пользовались большой популярностью.


Не знал, честно говоря. Теперь буду знать.

----------

